# Hi! I'm new



## ellamei (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi, everyone. I'm a newlywed and I'm already feeling something wrong. They say I should be excited but there's just that feeling.


----------



## T.Andre (May 26, 2017)

I pray that it is just the understanding that your relationship has made a change. That can be a bit unsettling, especially if you have not had a healthy marriage as a template. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

